# Foxes - Willing to learn all I can.



## BrittBishop (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am 23 years old and I am very interested in keeping a pet fox. I only recently discovered that you don't need to have a special licence to keep a pet fox in the UK so I am very excited about learning all about them.

I have a year before I am willing to buy, as I do not want to rush into such a big decision and commitment, and I wish to learn as much as I can before purchasing a fox so that I don't get anything wrong, and so I feel entirely comfortable about the whole thing. 

The last thing I want to do is buy a fox when I am uneducated, ill-equipped and unprepared. 

Would anyone be willing to help me prepare for this? I am interested in the vulpes vulpes breed and I would like to find out information of breeders in the UK. Any tips from experienced keepers would also be ideal!

Also, I live in a medium sized cottage in the country and I only have 2 neighbours. Both neighbours have dogs but they have their own land and gardens. I have a spacious garden myself so my fox will have adequate space to run about. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Brittany


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

We have our own resident expert here - Elina - who will hopefully see this thread  When I was beginning to learn about foxes, she advised that I take a look at Sybil's Den which is a great community. You also might want to join the Pet Fox Facebook page.

Good luck!


----------



## BrittBishop (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for those links. I've been looking at Sybil's today also, there's some helpful posts in there. 

I mentioned the possibility of getting a fox today to my family, and they all reacted badly. It's annoyed me because my sister has some high maintenance dog breeds and my mum used to breed siamese cats. I know these are a lot more "standard" animals but they've just completely dismissed my idea, as if I was suggesting I want to go and catch a wild one! Any ideas how I can win them round to the idea?

Also, Genevie - do you have foxes?


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have a fox as of right now, but I'm hoping to get a fennec or two at some point in the future  

I think most peoples families react the same way. I got a pretty angry reaction from my mother when I told her I'm getting a skunk - a reaction which I'm still dealing with now. Honestly I'm not quite sure how to get them to come round, other than perhaps trying to show them that there is a difference between a wild fox and one which comes from generations of captive breeding, and that foxes aren't too far removed from some other animals commonly kept as pets, in terms of temperament and care.


----------



## BrittBishop (Aug 25, 2013)

I see. I've never met a domestic fox so it would be a great first thing to do I think! Do you know much about there temperament? I mean, do you get as big a personality from them as you do from dogs? I've had dogs all my life and each one of them was a totally different character. I imagine that's a silly question but I guess without having met one I really am a beginner.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!
So which species are you most interested in? 

I believe you sent me a e-mail from my site? If that was you then you seem to have the space for any species. 

Remember all foxes are loud though, even the tiny fennecs so be aware that your neighbors, no matter how few may complain. 

It really depends upon the fox what their temperament is like. You can have two of the same species however they will be polar opposites of each other. Also remember that foxes tend to bond to one person. They will act very differently with their person then they will around a stranger so when meeting a fox you really have to bare in mind that you would not really be experiencing what it would be like to have your own fox as they may not even go near you. 

Foxes are very smart critters and will put any dog or cat to shame. It is really amazing. They are however also very, very destructive but this is in scale with their size with fennecs being the least destructive and arctics and v.vulpes being the most. 

Have you seen any of my youtube videos? You can sort of get an idea of the differences between the commonly kept species if you have a watch of them.

If you have any further questions or if I have missed something please let me know .

-Elina 

TheFlashmans - YouTube


----------



## BrittBishop (Aug 25, 2013)

Elina, thanks so much for your info. Yup, that was me who sent you the email! I will definitely check out your videos. I'll let you know as soon as I have questions!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you live alone, or are you still with your parents?? If you are still with your parents that might explain their reaction. If you aren't and you live alone, then it's your choice.

However, you need to be aware that Vulpes Vulpes in particular have a very strong smell, so if your neighbours are close they might object to the smell and well as the noise!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know where you live, but if you are near me, you are welcome to meet my two. I have a red and a silver. The red is quite nutty but Pook will come over to say hi and you can have a look at their enclosure needs.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't be that keen then... :whistling2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

If you lived near me I would jump at the change of seeing your foxes


----------



## BrittBishop (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all - thanks again for your info! Would really love to meet them. Sorry for the delayed response I've been pretty busy (birthdays etc).

I really appreciate your offers to meet your foxes, and will jump at the chance! I am currently sorting out moving back to uni (it's that time of year) but as soon as I'm all settled I will!! I am in Birmingham City Centre as of this month.

So the foxes need a bit of space to run about at home, right, so do they like to be walked as well? I imagine you get some funny looks in parks ha!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

You will find that they may be attacked by dogs in public and you may also get abuse from people who have their own ideas about what constitutes a pet. I would certainly not expose mine to the public view.


----------

